# what is the best ISP and router/modem combo?



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

What combo will give me the fastest internet speeds?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well this a hard question because we dont know where in the world you are, this website is visited by people from all over the world.

comcast is a popular one in the US but comcast doesn't exist in the UK so we need to know where you are.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

there is absolutely no way to answer this. basically it depend upon your location including the part of town you live in in regards to the isp. as far as router, it depends upon the layout of the home and what is in it. the modem depends upon who the isp is. I usually just use the modem the isp gives me and right now have a mid range netgear modem. that is all I need.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

For a home user it depends on your area. If you're really serious and wealthy then a T1 line or the fastest of them all, a DS3/T3 starting at over 3 Grand a month with prices rising with units and bandwidth. I'm only being half serious, however, I do know some folks share a T1 when only one of their units has internet capability. If you fix computers at home a T1 also makes sense.


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

I live in Wisconsin US if it helps you guys


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That is meaningless.

Find out what ISP(s) are even available at your address. In general, most people only have a few options. You then simply pick the best out of what is available to you.


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys


----------

